# In reply to the other thread, what is the worst mod u have ever done??



## LetsGoOilers (Mar 15, 2009)

Now that we are talking about the best mods, what about the worst?? so far I like everything I have done to my Brute but I used to have a banshee and had a big bore kit installed, **** thing never ran right again!! It seemed like when a guy finally got it tuned right, the altitude change from the driveway to the box of the truck was enough to throw it off, lol. I hated that quad when i finally sold it!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

27x12's on the front of my 2000 Xpedition 425... the front CV's just couldnt handle them. Broke a CV everytime I rode.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

28" 589's. Liked the performance, but if I wanted 26" tires I would have bought some. Probably a lot cheaper too.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to laugh when I read this and think back to my "worst mod" or should I say my worst failure at an attempted mod. Before my machine was snorkeled I was always getting water in my belt housing. I was looking for a way to install a petcock on the bottom of my belt housing and couldn't really find a good place to put it. One day while I was changing my oil I saw this nice big flat spot on the aluminum casting on the bottom of the belt housing. A light bulb went off in my head and I decided well heck, how much easier could it be. I'll just drill a hole in the housing, (yes, it's the ENGINE housing) and I'll tap it out to 1/8" pipe, screw in a brass petcock and everything will be good to go! I'm a friggen genius for figuring this out, why in the heck didn't Kawi do this to begin with!!!!!!

All went as planned until one day while riding I noticed this black gunk coming out of my belt housing exhaust. I pulled the cover off and the whole inside was coated with what looked like engine oil. I pulled the secondary clutch and checked the seal, it was perfect. I bought the puller and removed my primary clutch thinking the seal behind it was leaking. Again it was perfect. then I noticed more oil around the "drain plug" I had installed. I pulled the petcock out and oil started pouring out of the hole I had drilled. After it stopped draining and upon alot closer inspection I noticed I had drilled a hole right through the middle of some kind of oil journal that was actually part of the casting. 

My first thought was .............. well never mind. My second thought was how in the f*** am I going to fix this without replacing my engine case?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I ended up putting a bolt through the hole with a rubber washer on each side of the case with a nylon lock nut to hold every thing in place. 

I can think back and laugh about it now but it sure wasn't funny at the time.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hahaha that's a good story there!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

So far, the clutch springs have been disappointing, just due to the fact I don't notice much difference, but have not tried any others to get the combination I want.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am hoping that i will not have one to complain about.. i keep reading to find out what you guys have done and like and dislike so i hope i can make the right decisions.

Like this thread....


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> i am hoping that i will not have one to complain about.. i keep reading to find out what you guys have done and like and dislike so i hope i can make the right decisions.
> 
> Like this thread....


There is nothing on here that you'll do that you will not be satified with. 

Just depends on how deep your pockets are.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

HMF optimizer...just couldnt get it figured out plus its a PIA to install. 

and the worst would have to be my tires. i mean really, how fun is it to go ridin and not have to work my *** off to get out of a mudhole


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good job IBBruin..lol


I don't have a worst mod yet.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Putting that loud, annoying piece of junk HMF on my Brute. :34:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i ran across an old post from you on the HMF forums


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah... all was good for about 3 rides then it went down hill quick.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my rear header seems to be kinda ****-eyed on the cylinder too. i finally got the old crush gasket to seal. if it leaks again i'll get a new one.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Installing a reverse light on the honda that i welded a bracket up to the frame and everything. Worked great until the first ride when i threw in reverse under water. Thats all she wrote for that mod.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds like my first set of foglamps/driving lights.

10 minutes + tree = poor investment....lol


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> my rear header seems to be kinda ****-eyed on the cylinder too. i finally got the old crush gasket to seal. if it leaks again i'll get a new one.


That has always been a problem with the HMF rear header. Seems like they would have fixed it by now.


----------



## brutechick (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't have a worst mod on my brute yet, but the worst mod I ever did on my yamaha wolverine was putting snorkels on it...turns out I got stuck long before I ever got deep enough to use them.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

> I don't have a worst mod on my brute yet, but the worst mod I ever did on my yamaha wolverine was putting snorkels on it...turns out I got stuck long before I ever got deep enough to use them.


:lol:


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

I would have to say my rear rack extension. I like it but I can't take a big enough cooler!!!


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

a 2" lift and 27" tires on a pre 05 polaris sportsman. it was the 04.5 with the U-JOINTS on the front inner coming outta the diff.
all was well till i RODE the thing!! and it did good on the road, but as soon as i hit the creek ot sunk down past the frame!!! lol ofcourse me not realizing at the time that as i am hitting the throttle i am only burying myself in soft gravel and sand!! tjere wasnt even a HOLE there!! three hours later with a 3000 winch and 3 quads and three guys pulling tugging and cussing we FINALLY get it up to a little better solid ground to find the right front inner u joint apart and 5 yes FIVE CV boots ripped. that is after i had just changed three the very night before!!! 
Gawd what a pain in the azz.. then we still had to get it out of the creek.. I ended up pulling the whole axle and riding it to the road gravel and sand grinding the cv's the whole way. lol two rear axles and a straightened front axle with a new U JOINT later, the popo is sitting with 25" maxxis tires that come stock on a rzr and only measure 24 something with NO lift....
I will NEVER put any kind of lift on a bike with u joint axles. Nor will i recommend anyone doing it... and that popo was HEAVY!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I remember that day


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha... Yep.. Was a pain Fo Sho!!!!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

sookiesmacker said:


> Nipple piercings!!!
> 
> Hurt like h*ll.
> 
> ...


T M I ..... hahahaha


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I think my worst mod is about to come next weekend if everything goes right

wet nitrous kit hopefully running a 50:rockn: shot on the 801:flames: that is if flynt says i can safely spray that much if not then i guess ill settle for about a 25 or 30


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Bump.... Lots of new people here, thought this might make for a good read


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Bump.... Lots of new people here, thought this might make for a good read


Good idea for the bump but I just re-lived the hole drilling nightmare. Thanks


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> Good idea for the bump but I just re-lived the hole drilling nightmare. Thanks


:nutkick: My bad.... I know that was traumatic..


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

My worst mod or whatever u wanna call it was putting a warn winch on mine. It lasted 15 months then it burned up & cable broke. Of course it was out of warranty


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

That pos Penland for sure. What a waste of money!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

The worst mod on mine so far is the first mod I did... :34: which caused me to continue modding and spending mo' money every time I want something else... LOL... First I put 28" tires, then burned the belt, so I did clutches, and snorkels, and module, and maybe gonna do an exhaust some day... 

I have a D2Moto lift that my buddy gave to me... I'm still debating whether or not to put it on... I really don't want to put any more strain on the stock axles... I'm hoping after putting it on, it's not the worst mod..


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:nutkick: Tryin to go from stockers to my Mud tires, with Aluminum wheels and saving a few bucks "tryin" to do it ourselves....... Thats mine thus far.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Mudlight XTR's on 14" rims. They popped the bead too many times to count. Sending me over the handlebars once.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

So far, my worse mod (I've only done 3) is the temp gauge. The gauge itself is working great, but I cant seem to get a good seal on the steel nipples screwing into the brass T. First time I used pipe tape - leaked immediately. 2nd time, I used white pipe dope. Seemed to hold so I put the plastics back on. Week later, its dripping slowly. I'm gonna seal the threads with blue rtv the next time. but I have to take the darn plastics off again just to refill the radiator. I'm gonna put some hinges on it and make a tilt hood!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mine is the temp gauge cause i have a crappy gauge. 
stay away from ieequs mechanical gauges!


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

this is my worst mod,,,,, ROLLBAR




























on the first ride my rear fender felt like it had wings, the whole bike was vibrating like hell, aerodinamics did not work well at all

but my brother´s was even worse





































on the first ride he lost the whole rollbar and one bazooka was broken (brand new)


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Dont really have a mod on my Outty I Dont like

On my wifes brute it would have to be the stock exhaust mod.. It sounded like death warmed over IMO.. I replaced it with an HMF that was a pain to install on the rear cyl..


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Mine was a crank case vent line mod that lead to(among other things) a very expensive rebuild.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

My newest was the clutch setup I ran this weekend


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

26in tires hahah should have gone 28in.
longest pita mod, snorkling a SRA


----------



## jv2cat (Dec 29, 2008)

MS Mod. Simply because it was too hard to keep dialed in..


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

What is the ms mod?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

GWNBrute said:


> Mine was a crank case vent line mod that lead to(among other things) a very expensive rebuild.



 Hmmmm i just did this mod, now you got me worried.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

The worse mod would have to be trying to run a regular dayco belt.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> Hmmmm i just did this mod, now you got me worried.


You'll be fine if you didnt do anything stupid with it. Make sure you have a filter on the end.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

My worst mod(s) was buying and installing a Gorrilla winch. Sadly, I did it twice. What a piece a crap they both turned out to be. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

A* seat for the wife* on the back. *SHE DON'T RIDE.* :banghead:
on the up side pulled the cushion and will fit a box cooler nicely.
I use the side bars to stand on in the mud.


----------



## mudnutsatv (Nov 16, 2010)

axle paddle


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

What is a axle paddle?????


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I hate it when this thread resurfaces. LOL


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

them aftermarket tierods even when you double nut an red loctite they still come loose at the steering stem with 30 backs on!


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> What is a axle paddle?????


you weld metal to the back axle on a straight axled fourwheeler and it will get you through ruts. you can search it to find pics


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

building my own audio tube i just cant make myself happy with it but it sounds good


----------



## mudnutsatv (Nov 16, 2010)

its like a medal tire on the axle search it on here


----------

